# aurora indica/super skunk



## crizzo357 (May 1, 2009)

Hello all, I figured I would start a grow journal, well you all know my set up.....and heres a picture of what I have started. more to follow!!!!

Criz


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 1, 2009)

Looks like a good start. I'm kinda iffy about jiffy pots, but if it works for you-it works.
What you doin using my germinator?-JK-LOL

gB


----------



## crizzo357 (May 1, 2009)

thanks GB. so far so good, white little roots comming out of my plugs like crazy might be dropping them in the net cups and off to the grow cab tomorrow!

Criz


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

those arent jiffy pots, they are starter plugs, made of compressed tree bark, and are supposed to be loaded with microbial, at least thats i was told when i bought them!

Be watching this grow, good luck bro!


----------



## crizzo357 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks JBonez!!!! This is my 1st grow so ill be asking alot of questions and be looking for advise! But thanks once again, much appreciated!!!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (May 10, 2009)

ok all I know its been a few days and I appologize. But here are some updated pics. just added nutes. 1 ounce of each sensi grow A and B. I know the Res. that has the two plants are alil behind, ph was way off for a few days but under control now. both are at 5.5

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (May 11, 2009)

so how do things look my friends? where is everybody!!! haha... 

criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 12, 2009)

They look fine. Just stay on your pH. I let mine drift up to 5.9-6.0 before I drop it back down to 5.5. This will allow all the nutes available to the plants.


----------



## leafminer (May 16, 2009)

Gonna be following this one. Nice to see that Aurora is getting more popular now!


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 16, 2009)

Been gone for a while but, hey, looking good.
Heard good things about starter plugs-I may try them yet.

Keep it green.

Gb


----------



## crizzo357 (May 21, 2009)

updated pics from 5 min ago..........


----------



## crizzo357 (May 21, 2009)

how do they look everyone, since its my 1st grow, there alive right? 

criz


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2009)

Looking healthy as can be. Nice short internodes and green leaves. They are going to be bushes I can tell! Keep it up crizzo.


----------



## crizzo357 (May 21, 2009)

thanks MP, means alot since its my 1st.

criz


----------



## crizzo357 (May 22, 2009)

Dam what happened to my regulars?............where is everyone?........am I that stoned?......just joking everyone......just giving myself a funny BUMP!

Criz


----------



## smokingjoe (May 23, 2009)

wow :watchplant: :aok:


----------



## crizzo357 (May 27, 2009)

Heres some pics from 5 minutes ago........should I flip the lights next week or veg longer?? suggestions please.....also they look good?


----------



## crizzo357 (May 27, 2009)

1st pic tub on left, starting at the bottom is the G13 fem super skunk, the next two are aurora indicas.....tub on the right, those are G13 thai super skunk. My AI stems are about the diameter of a nickel, SOLID! AI way in the back is almost 12" tall. They all sure do seem to have noticable growth everyday! thats just my opinion! thanks!


criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

They look good bud. Just remember those Super Skunk are Sativa dominant so they are going to stretch like crazy when you go 12/12. The AI will double in height.


----------



## crizzo357 (May 27, 2009)

wondering when you were going to chime in buddy!!!!


----------



## crizzo357 (May 27, 2009)

so what you think buddy.....this sunday switch it or a week from this sunday? would I gain more with that extra week?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

How tall are they?


----------



## crizzo357 (May 27, 2009)

the AIs 10"-12" that fem super skunk maybe 6"-8" and the other skunks are   5"-6"


----------



## crizzo357 (May 28, 2009)

anyone else care to chime in with some advise? thanks everyone.

criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 28, 2009)

I would flower now, depending on your height restrictions.


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

As he said its down to your height restrictions.
Mine went from somewhere like 1.5 ft to around 5 ft after switching 12/12.
If you got some decent height i'd probably veg another week but as was said before the sativa could end up pretty big


----------



## crizzo357 (May 28, 2009)

ok well this sunday will be the day I flush with fresh clean water, with my sensi bloom A&B and big bud powder. switch out my MH bulb and pop in my hortilux HPS bulb, and 12/12 it is. it will be on at 5pm to 5am just for heat issues. thanks all I will post pics as im switching on sunday....Thanks all.

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (May 30, 2009)

OK......next time the lights get turned on........it will be my HPS bulb and 12/12. I took these pictures this morning.... hopefully you will all enjoy.......fingers are crossed for Females!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks and enjoy!

Criz


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Wow, i think they are really nice looking plants, really dense growth.
Are all the roots able to grow together?
Just thinking of removing males etc.


----------



## crizzo357 (May 30, 2009)

nope I regularly check that and keep them seperated so...I dont think i'll have a problem, well I hope!!! haha. thanks newbud, I think this whole DWC is very simple so far, so upgrades I need but cant wait for fall so I can start up another batch, it will be much eaiser for me since summer temps are so high! Thanks once again!

Criz


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 30, 2009)

I'm rootin fer ya! C'mon females! Looking great over there by the way. Really clean and simple set-up you have going.


----------



## crizzo357 (May 30, 2009)

thanks MP, yea thats what I was pretty much shooting for, nothing fancy, but I deffinately didnt cheap out on anything. So far so good everyone seems to think they look great. Not bad for a 1st timer!!!!.........Thanks to everyone on MP!

Criz


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Yeah i found the day to day aspect of the DWC to be an easy enough way of growing and i'll be the first to admit the growth rate was much quicker than coco but it herm'd and it wasn't no dodgy seed cos it was a cutting grown side by side with my coco pots with cuttings off same plant of same age in same environment, and my mother came off a two year old mother selected from a range grown from seed and there not been any troubles with herms in the past.
I didn't check my res temps and after reading a few other threads there may be some link between high res temps and herms but i no expert at all.
I just dont trust the system now although i know its results can be impressive.
Is that me rambling? lol


----------



## crizzo357 (May 31, 2009)

thats one thing I can honestly say I havent checked at all.......hmm my grow box hasnt gotten over 85 not once so I cant imagine my res's being a high temp. But 1st day on 12/12 and they look healthy!!!! pics to follow!

Criz


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking Good!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 1, 2009)

off to a good start


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 2, 2009)

3 days into flower heres more pics....


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

The bigger girls look to be growing real well, they all do.
Look a very healthy green


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks New, yea thats such a good looking green!!! They all just need to be females so I can have a few clones off of each! This dam waiting game!!!! lol
Res change and fresh nutes this weekend!!!! more pics to follow!!!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 3, 2009)

a double thanks back too ya New. haha


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol done that a few times now, get a bit click happy and confuse our poor server lol.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

they look real nice and healthy crizzo- have any updates? I'm also growing some AI- check out my journal if you want.

And in your pics the AIs are in the left tub and the back 2, right?


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 5, 2009)

yes sir.........you are correct GG. but I hate to say it but the middle one is a male.....so it must DIE. but other than that I think the rest might just be females, 2 for sure. but i will take pics tonight and post later on. thanks once again everyone!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey there buddy glad to see you stoping by and checking my progress.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 5, 2009)

:watchplant:  :48:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 6, 2009)

Wheres them pics at?  Lookin good...... Green mojo your way


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 7, 2009)

Heres some updated pics..........and guess what I think there all females, I took the best pics I could let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Vegs (Jun 7, 2009)

It's hard to tell and I really don't see any preflowers anyways but again it's hard with those pics. You won't know till they sprout little balls or hairs. Hopefully not both. =) On the other hand those plants look healthy so whatever are females you are in for a treat.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well 1st week of flower and things are looking good. I have been reading about res temps, I have never paid much attention to it since I let my plants tell me if theres anything wrong and they look healthy and bushy! Should it be something I should be paying more attention too?

Criz


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

I have read a few references to high rez temps contributing to plants turning Hermi.

I have only tried DWC once which resulted in a Herm.
I never checked my rez temps and its the only one to ever Herm and was grown side by side with coco girls which were fine from the same stock as the rest, all grown from clones off same mom.

The plant looked very healthy, biggest by far, perfect plant but it herm'd so i'd say rez temps would be a priority


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I guess I will have to start monitoring that as well!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 7, 2009)

I would think your fine from like 60-70 degrees f.  Mine is at 63.  I thino that is borderline too cold but my plants are doin fine.  I know I read that 60deg water holds the most amount of o2


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice looking plants.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't imagine in being too bad because you plants look nice and healthy. Have you taken any clones yet?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 7, 2009)

dam good lookin girls there man.
  the more i see how clean hydro setups are the more it interests me. 
 but the price i been payin out my *** for just even RO water or distilled water i think i might try it this winter when i can take an melt fresh snow for res water.. idk  lol  but i will definately be givin hydro a crack as soon as i can stand on my toes an not fall over wit this indoor soil growing bizz..
  keep up the good nurturing  an good luck an mojo for you as well, friend


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 8, 2009)

no clones yet buddy.......been thinking about taking one or two off of each, just to keep the strains......but we will see, I want to make sure I have females 1st!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good evening everyone, good news, I have 3 confirmed FEMALES!!!! Hey I would have been happy with 1. So now I want all 5. Ill definately be posting pics this weekend when I change out my res's with fresh water and nutes. Thanks all for all the help.

Criz


----------



## zipflip (Jun 9, 2009)

congrats on the ladies man.  i started 12 plants last grow an said i'd be happy wit even 3 plants and i ended wit 8 females outta 12 plants. lol 2 ended up rootbound and wit rot so i chopped em erly as tehy was diein.
  its a good feelin isnt it.  an after ya harvest i guarantee you'll be thinkin of ways to increase everythin and you'll want more more more lol.  i did an now got 4 in reveg an keepin 2 of them for mothers/cloning for next batch and gonna reflower other 2 outdoors maybe. as well as another 14 in veg bout to go into 12/12 and 4 play around plants in cat treat containers an another growin in some ceramic frog wit its mouth open an the plant looks like a green tongue.
  its still a baby yet but its in my current grow link below lol.
  think of somethin off the wall to just mess around growin a plant in to distract from the impatience etc from watchin ya others in flower.  it helps me anyway(dont know if ya an impatient person or not) 
  i tend to bable alot when i smoke the bud i dmoked tonite an las night sorry.   Peace


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 10, 2009)

More pics.......females??? you tell me. Sorry I forgot the full mug shot of the hopeful ladies. I get one tomorrow, Im also having to string thoses AI's down holy crap stretch, and im thinking the super skunk is starting as well my AI's are 36-38 inches already, 1.5 weeks into flower. sorry im ramblin :bongin: 

Criz


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 10, 2009)

crizzo- those are some healthy plants you have there. The only one I think is a female, from what I can see, is the one in the 2nd picture. I think I see a pistil. But I could be wrong here- the pictures aren't real clear. How long have they been in flower? If you see two little white hairs protruding from the calyx than you have a lady. You probably already knew this.

And I know what you mean about the AI stretching. I have a couple in flower right now. The one I put in first didn't stretch too bad because it had the light to itself for awhile, but the other AI I put in next stretched like crazy. I mean going from 14" to like 35" plus, but it was my fault because she wasn't getting enough light. But they do stop eventually :laugh: and from the sound of it yours may be done. Oh and they grow colas that are an additional foot- so be prepared for that!


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 10, 2009)

been in flower since 5-30-09


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 11, 2009)

ok ok ok........I know there arent any pics on this page.......YET.........later on tonight we will all get a glimpse!!!! more to follow.
Green mojo for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 11, 2009)

ok heres what everyone is waiting for....well I hope.......:bongin: and the last few pics are of my heat exchanger.....basically a cooler I fill with ice and it has 1 big intake with a screen and alot of little drill holes along the bottom then the intake tube connected to the grow closet, so any air being sucked in has to pass through the cold ice......:bongin: having to fight 90+ temps outside sucks........I know for my second grow wont be till fall hopefully I'll get enough out of these ladies to last, cause I messed up and waited to long to germ what a DUMMY! hey its all learning for me! :bongin: I'm ripped! crappy swagg I have to buy till harvest. :bongin: 

criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 13, 2009)

still looking healthy this evening when lights came on......tomorrow morning rez water change with fresh nutes........I go 2 weeks. works right? they look healthy!

Criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 13, 2009)

You are better off changing every week. But you are not growing 4-5 footers either so they should be OK. My res feeds 24 plants between 3-4 foot so I have to start fresh every week.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=486207&postcount=59

The 4th pic in that post is definitely female.  I wouldn't suspect any of those pics to be male at this stage.

Why don't you fill the esky with dry ice pellets?


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea it would be nice with the dry ice.....but that costs money and the regular ice I get is free.....I'm sticking with free for now........as for growing 4-5fters my 2 AI's are almost 4 ft now!!!.......but thank you buddy.....my next grow im using 5 gallon buckets....4 or 5 of them.....seems like it will be easier and less water so I'll be able to change every week! But thank you all pics tonight!

Criz


----------



## zipflip (Jun 14, 2009)

i herd other people use the redneck air conditioner(ya cooler thingy) for their rooms in their home and they grow boxes etc. but just curious does it affect your humidity any. i mean wats it like with and without wat percentage?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 15, 2009)

Drops the temp about 7C if the air is dry outside.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 15, 2009)

but your humidity is wat i mean. i would imagine your humidity would rise as a result of usin plain ice, no?


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 15, 2009)

It really doesnt matter, my humidity is high any way, I live in the south, I wish it was lower, like I said before I wont worry next grow, ill be changing some things.

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok heres some pics from about 5 min ago. there looking good I think......my AI's are huge almost 4ft. Let me know what you all think.....and can you believe they look this good with temps in the mid 80's during the afternoons!!! and with high humidity......nothing I can really do because this is outside in a shed... im kind of stuck till fall/winter then ill be good, but im happy with this being my 1st.

Criz


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking nice and green crizzo. How long have they been in flower now?

Oh and check out my journal in my sig if you want to know what those AIs are going to look like in a few weeks


----------



## Newbud (Jun 16, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Looking nice and green crizzo. How long have they been in flower now?


:yeahthat: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 17, 2009)

started 5-30-09 about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 17, 2009)

pics tonight of the jungle!

Criz


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 17, 2009)

Lookin good Crizzo.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn fine looking grow, man. Congrats! Green mojo from me!
:joint: :tokie: :aok:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 17, 2009)

I ain't seeing no pics or link ?


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 18, 2009)

I appologize for not posting any pics last night, but I promise to have some up tonight.

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 18, 2009)

ok heres 2 pics. I know but my batteries died! not a good day, but there looking healthy and green, with my high temps and humidity! Oh and I almost forgot, there ALL ladies!!!!!!! 5 for 5! but did some more tieing them down man there getting huge almost outta room!!! for the AI's that is. if i wasnt tieing them up the would be 4ft+ deffinately only doing 3-4 plants next time. but heres the 2 pics.

Criz


----------



## Newbud (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on all the ladies.
I had too many for the room with the first girls but i made it work 
Soon you will have more bud than you know what to do with lol.

Very healthy looking too, well to me at least


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 19, 2009)

damn crizzo- 5 for 5 females? Nice job man. How many days in flower are they now?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

They look fantastic. Great work so far. Definitely keep us posted on those beautiful ladies. Great female ratio!! Very nice. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it 3 weeks tommorow


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for answering that for me New! appreciate that. yep since 5-30-09. these hot temps are killing me though.....suppose to be 99 tomorrow with a heat index of 112. crazy crazy, looks like ice ice ice for me!!!! so we shall see....more pics to come!

Criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know guys Ive been slacking not keeping yall updated....but heres some pics that were taking 5 min ago. there looking green and healthy.......all the lower leaves are dying out and the top stays mean and green, buds are forming from what I can see, I guess...HA.......but I havent figured out this cannon A560. but let me know what you all think!

Criz


----------



## Newbud (Jun 24, 2009)

You need to find the macro setting on you camara for close ups.
Its reasonably common for there to be a small symbol that looks like a little flower to be next to the button or setting 

All looks nice  i'm having temp trouble too but not that bad lol


----------

